# French Humor



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2004)

http://www.ixtreme.com/pictures/random.asp?pictureid=358&title=funny%20pictures  
I hope this works,this is my first attempt at cut and paste. Here goes.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Bruce Monkhouse:
> [qb]  http://www.ixtreme.com/pictures/random.asp?pictureid=358&title=funny%20pictures
> I hope this works,this is my first attempt at cut and paste. Here goes. [/qb]


ROTFLMAO   

That‘s a gooder!!!


----------

